# Steam locomotive hauls revenue freight - on June 8, 2012



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally the Arcade & Attica's freight traffic is diesel powered..
the locomotive 112 mentioned at the beginning of the video is one of the A&A's GE diesels:

A&A 112 

the steam locomotive is usually only used for the excursion trains..but today she was called upon to haul some freight! 
A&A number 18 is currently the only operating steam locomotive in New York State.

A&A 18 

Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There ain't nuttin' finer than a steam hauled freight train... THANKS for the video!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Any info on the obviously newly refurbished track? Is the entire A&A main like that? 

Larry


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Now there's something you don't see every day!


----------

